# Good furry webcomics?



## fakename0607 (Oct 24, 2018)

I've read all the webcomics i know of, and i'm bored. My only preferences is no sci-fi. If there's porn, I better be able to honestly say "I read porn for the plot".


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

Pierce Me is pretty good, with great art and cute characters. There are a few pornographic scenes in it but it's mostly slice of life drama

www.piercemecomic.com: Pierce Me - Hey, we're trying, alright?


----------



## Asher Grey (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you read on Tapastic? _Laid in Lavender_, _Ark_, and a couple others I'm reading have been updating for quite a while now and they're good. These two are my favourites!

There's also a couple that have only begun posting recently, like _Clink_ and _Ratchet and Clank: Stellabris_(based on the game), but both have high quality art.

_Hinterm Wolkenmeer_ has anthro birds and is generally pretty delightful. _Catalyst _has kind of punk/fighting game style art and a bit confusing, but still a good read. _Blade under Mask _has anthro insects and the more adult themes of the titles listed here but also some of the best art. _Bad Karma_ looks good but, judging by the abrupt discontinuation without warning, might be presumed dead. _Oren's Forge_ is on hiatus right now, I think, but is super high quality.

That's it for anthro furry webcomics on Tapastic that I'm subscribed to. All of these are free-to-read, as opposed to an increasing number of comics on the site, and as per Tapas rules, all are inherently SFW. Varying degrees of gore are allowed but I can't think of any in this list that have much. If you read webcomics regularly and haven't used Tapastic, I really recommend it, it's the only site I use anymore because trying to track webcomics in different places is such a hassle. (Minus Romantically Apocalyptic but... Well, I'd give up every other comic if I could only read that one).

Hope it helps!


----------



## KitWulf (Jan 3, 2019)

druids.thecomicseries.com: Druids Comic - An Adult Furry Webcomic - Beware the Fangs


----------



## Zoalitte (Jan 14, 2019)

Any of Von Boche, and especially Disintegrity !


----------



## Tsume-Balto (May 12, 2019)

Anyone know what happened to Pierce Me?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 12, 2019)

Well I'm getting the feeling you're already caught up on them both, but two I know are Twokinds and Housepets!.


----------



## Xitheon (May 12, 2019)

There is a Watership Down style webcomic that an artist on DA has just started to produce... I don't think it's what you're looking for, though. It's not anthro and I doubt that it will feature any porn. It's called "Lonely Bones" and it's about rats. I don't want to give a link because I don't think the artist is really a furry and might not appreciate the attention of the community. It's on DA, like I said. Just search if you are interested.


----------



## Lei-Lani (May 24, 2019)

What the hey, I'll throw a webcomic I write, and Kino Jaggernov illustrates into the ring: (you mentioned sex with a plot)

www.thedepthscomic.com: The Depths Webcomic - Beauty and the Deep... (NSFW)
It's about South Seas otters in the 1920s through 1930s finding danger and romance. <3


----------



## TRICAT-FuraffiniT (May 25, 2019)

I'm gonna start an Interactive Comic, dunno if this counts (?)


----------



## Keenan7 (May 25, 2019)

Lei-Lani said:


> What the hey, I'll throw a webcomic I write, and Kino Jaggernov illustrates into the ring: (you mentioned sex with a plot)
> 
> www.thedepthscomic.com: The Depths Webcomic - Beauty and the Deep... (NSFW)
> It's about South Seas otters in the 1920s through 1930s finding danger and romance. <3



ok Lei-Lani, I'll give it a try  (y)


----------



## RossTheRottie (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh for fff....

Another episode of The Walking Thread.


----------



## TRICAT-FuraffiniT (Sep 4, 2019)

TRICAT-FuraffiniT said:


> I'm gonna start an Interactive Comic, dunno if this counts (?)



Do you all remember that I said I was gonna start a comic?
www.webtoons.com: CYCLUM KILLER - Interactive Comic Experience - - Prologue

Ta-da! Here is it, an Interactive Comic Adventure, currently working on chapter 02, I hope you like it! ^^


----------



## HazelCat (Sep 12, 2019)

There's a comic I LOVE. It isn't necessarily furry, the artist just likes drawing walking cats. It take place in 1927, about a somewhat shady underground place. There are no pornographic scenes, and the art is gorgeous. The comic is called lackadaisy


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 12, 2019)

HazelCat said:


> There's a comic I LOVE. It isn't necessarily furry, the artist just likes drawing walking cats. It take place in 1927, about a somewhat shady underground place. There are no pornographic scenes, and the art is gorgeous. The comic is called lackadaisy



Yup, totally. One of the best I've seen in art and story, amazing.

www.lackadaisycats.com: Lackadaisy Introduction 1


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 12, 2019)

I actually can't stand Two Kinds and Lackadaisy has already been listed.

Next in line for recommendations would be Poppy O'Possum.


----------



## HazelCat (Sep 12, 2019)

RoxyHana said:


> Yup, totally. One of the best I've seen in art and story, amazing.
> 
> www.lackadaisycats.com: Lackadaisy Introduction 1



ISN'T IT?! My favorite comic ever


----------



## RossTheRottie (Sep 12, 2019)

I guess this thread is useful, even if it is a zombie thread. I was thinking of posting this question myself. 

I recently fell in love with a furry medieval fantasy comic called The Out-Of-Placers. I only recently started reading furry comics myself and this was a real gem of a find. I read all 140 pages or so in one sitting, then I read it again. Its a really great fish-out-of-water story and some of the characters are very endearing. It also doesn't hurt that its very well drawn and has a great story. Contains no porn. 
www.furaffinity.net: The Out-Of-Placers 001 by Valsalia


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 21, 2019)

Cheep thrills(the original, not the reboot. The reboot is good but not furry)

Cheep thrills was amazing and I highly recommend it

BUT
a ton of the comics are unavailable for unknown reasons. You can start reading from page 3 but expect missing pages.

cheapthrills.xepher.net: Cheap Thrills :: Chapter 1 :: Page 4
Even with the missing pages I still really recommend this comic


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 21, 2019)

Ain't it odd the OP was last seen only 2 days after this post?

Anyway, I can recommend FINDING FAMILY by Maririn. About 2 sexy gay cats and a wolf boy!

They're 2 parts so far, and a few sex scenes, but its mostly about the cats, and their family life!

Available on E Hentai, or FA.


----------



## oappo (Sep 21, 2019)

Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures

Completely safe for work, though if you poke around certain other places you might find a small bit of NSFW stuff. The reason I came to this site in the first place is to see the creator's behind the scenes and "extra" art. Unfortunately, she's not a very regular uploader but that's ok


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 22, 2019)

RossTheRottie said:


> I guess this thread is useful, even if it is a zombie thread. I was thinking of posting this question myself.
> 
> I recently fell in love with a furry medieval fantasy comic called The Out-Of-Placers. I only recently started reading furry comics myself and this was a real gem of a find. I read all 140 pages or so in one sitting, then I read it again. Its a really great fish-out-of-water story and some of the characters are very endearing. It also doesn't hurt that its very well drawn and has a great story. Contains no porn.
> www.furaffinity.net: The Out-Of-Placers 001 by Valsalia


I'd like to piggyback off of Ross.
OOP is a amazing comic because of the love the author has for their work. The author gives notes every comic, and will fill you in on details of the world and creatures living in it.

they give maps and tell you details on obscure things like trade routs and the history of mercenary company's and the birth rate of a species.

Whoever writes this is someone who loves what they are creating. Anne I can really respect that.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 26, 2019)

Another one I really like is SCURRY!

Scurry is the story of a colony of mice in an abandoned house who are struggling to survive a long, strange winter. The humans are all gone and the sun is rarely seen. As food becomes scarce and many mice fall ill, the scavengers are forced to search farther from their home, braving monster infested lands in search of anything that will help the colony survive another day. Being hunted by feral cats and predatory birds is part of life for these mice, but beyond the fences stalks something far more fearsome...

Reminds me of a feral Redwall!

Its mostly SFW, beyond some death, murder, and betrayal, BWA HA HA!!!

Its on E Hentai, or its own site!

www.scurrycomic.com: Scurry


----------



## Dexron (Dec 5, 2019)

Here’s  my personal list, its about 90% anthro:

Out of placers

Running wild

Djandora

Anthronaughts

Swash buckled

Twokinds 

Rascals

Yosh 

Artificial incident

Knuckle up

The eye of Ramalach

Supercell 

White mantis

Slightly damned

Draconian chronicles

DMFA

Uber quest

Altermeta

Evon

Heart core

Demon eater

By the book

Delve

Moonlace 

The depths

Bethellium 

The end

Star warriors

Hybridor 

King of my castle

Breach

Dream keepers

The monster under the bed

Twin dragons

Wrong side

Eorah

Derideal 

Bedlam genesis

Sequential art

Orbit

What the fuzz

Romanticly apocalyptic 

The sprawl

Un divine

Journey to the skyline

Swords and sausages 

Replay

Sammy

Bloodline

Obscured descent

Wandering wyveria

Meek

Red space blues

Demitails

The order of the black dog

Dragons burn

Shattered skies

Unsounded

Sombulus

Kill six billion demons

The boy who fell

Awaken

Liliths word

Ark

ratchet and clank stellabris

The selection

A tail of tails

cassiopeiaquinn

Glaria


----------



## Gift (Jan 8, 2020)

I highly recommend Ozy & Millie. It hasn't been updated for over 10 years, but it's still definitely worth a read. It's what got me into dragons (even though the two main characters are foxes).


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 10, 2020)

Gift said:


> I highly recommend Ozy & Millie. It hasn't been updated for over 10 years, but it's still definitely worth a read. It's what got me into dragons (even though the two main characters are foxes).



OMG yessss!!!!!
My all time favourite comic!!! Helped me really get into drawing...plus survive high school!! *high-fives*


----------



## grrfret (Feb 21, 2020)

I highly recommend Angel in the Forest by yinller:
www.webtoons.com: The Angel in the Forest

Really well written story, great art style.


----------



## Arix (Feb 21, 2020)

Dragon-Tails was always my favourite. Lasted for a good many years with daily updates, with some great characters and really strong sense continuity, strong writing and background jokes galore. Unfortunately it died off many years ago, but the majority of it is still available with the Wayback Machine - web.archive.org: Dragon Tails the webcomic


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 21, 2020)

Well, there was this, but it seems to be in a state of purgatory right now.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 21, 2020)

I've been translating Savestate to Portuguese and having fun with it. There's many game references throughout
savestatecomic.com: Savestate -


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 1, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s good but, I am currently making a webcomic! It’s about a cynical hit man wolf and a witty vixen!
Webtoon:








						Better Off Sinful
					

A notorious hit-man named Jack is anonymously hired to protect Holly, a witty con-artist for a great deal of money. When all seems too easy, Jack finds him self with more than what he bargained for.




					m.webtoons.com
				




deviant art: https://www.deviantart.com/astawolf


----------



## aomagrat (Feb 2, 2021)

Gift said:


> I highly recommend Ozy & Millie. It hasn't been updated for over 10 years, but it's still definitely worth a read. It's what got me into dragons (even though the two main characters are foxes).


I second Ozy & Millie.  It kinda reminds me of Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## aomagrat (Feb 2, 2021)

Kevin and Kell is a good one.






						Archive - Kevin and Kell
					






					www.kevinandkell.com


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 12, 2021)

Off-White.









						off-white cover by vesner on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				





Oren's Forge (gets a new page every two weeks or so)









						Oren's Forge - Prelude by blackteagan
					

|| NEXT PAGE >>(url). . www.orensforge.com. . Oren's Forge will update Mondays and Wednesdays.. Questions? Feel free to ask, ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i'm not sure i want to share my webcomics.

i'm into some heavy stuff.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2021)

My recommendations were going to be "The Whiteboard" (didn't start as a furry comic, but has basically been one for years now.  It's about paintball) and "Doc Rat".




Gift said:


> I highly recommend Ozy & Millie. It hasn't been updated for over 10 years, but it's still definitely worth a read. It's what got me into dragons (even though the two main characters are foxes).


That's because that one finished, and I believe the artist draws a different comic.  If I've got the artist right, she's currently working on "Phoebe and her Unicorn".


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 18, 2021)

I follow Housepets and Lookin' Bright. There's also a sequel comic to Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb if you're familiar with the old DOS game.

Lookin Bright
Housepets!
Inherit The Earth


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 12, 2021)

I really like Oren's Forge by Teagan Gavet <3


----------

